# Blessings of Tithing -- "Support Thread" for Tithers



## Shimmie (Oct 23, 2014)

_:Rose:  Be Encouraged :Rose:_

_For You..._ "Whosoever will... " 

:Rose: For those who are being 'mistreated' at work: 

_"For I, the LORD, love justice; I hate robbery and wrongdoing. In my faithfulness I will reward my people and make an everlasting covenant with them._


_"For I, the LORD, love justice. I hate robbery and wrongdoing. I will faithfully reward my people for their suffering and make an everlasting covenant with them._


_For I the LORD love judgment, I hate robbery for burnt offering; *and I will direct their work in truth,* and I will make an everlasting covenant with them._

_Isaiah 61:8_


----------



## BK Bombshell (Dec 16, 2014)

This may be the first time I'm posting in here. 

Anyhow, she's absolutely right. I've been tithing for a few months and I'm constantly surprised at how I always have more than enough money - especially since money was so tight for me before. The forgiveness piece was a bit difficult for me, but I just keep working at it, especially with people I swore I'd NEVER forgive. Just yesterday, I ran into an ex who I'd been holding a grudge against for years. I didn't feel even slightly upset so I tapped him on the shoulder and hugged him. He called me about 10 minutes later to apologize for his past behavior and tell me why he behaved the way he did when we broke up. It was a great conversation and cathartic for both of us. We also made plans to have dinner soon. After I hung up, I was like "did that just happen?"

I haven't been to a workshop, but I have her book, The Four Spiritual Laws of Prosperity. I'm going to reread it over the holidays. I hope she's coming to my area soon so I can go to one of her workshops.http://www.longhaircareforum.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## LiftedUp (Dec 16, 2014)

*Re: Tithing Challenge*

I tithe regularly- every month.  But I do not tithe 10%, we are required to tithe given our own ability and my church upholds that.


----------



## Divine. (Dec 16, 2014)

I think I stopped tithing around November. I used to always tithe. When things starting getting even more tough, I just stopped. I think I'm going to start again today. So much has shifted in my life that I need to be reminded that I owe my entire life to God. 10% is the least I can do.


----------



## bellatiamarie (Dec 16, 2014)

I tithe at least 10% regularly and have done so consistently for about a year and a half... before that, I'd give my tithes but not consistently and part of that was because I wasn't attending church consistently.  

Whenever I create my budget, 10% tithes is the first expense on the list.  I feel like it all belongs to God anyway.  He's only requiring 10% from me so that's the least I can do. 

I started my "career" about 6 years ago and I've had 4 jobs over the last 6 years and during that time I have not had a lapse in employment or been without anything that I've needed.  God has been very faithful and honestly I can't think of a time in my life where I've ever truly gone without.  

Tithing is a major step towards truly trusting God.  It's something that I hope to master, so I'm willing join the challenge.  Can someone post some scriptures supporting tithing? If not, I'll come back later to do so.


----------



## Chrismiss (Dec 16, 2014)

I agree with everything by the OP. Practicing forgiveness has been major for me this year. I would like to join this challenge, I'm in.


----------



## Renewed1 (Dec 16, 2014)

*Re: Tithing Challenge*

I'm in.  This always happens when I decide to stop paying my tithes for a short period of time.  I just have to trust God in these other areas.


----------



## GodsPromises (Dec 16, 2014)

*Re: Tithing Challenge*

i started tithing again in my 10% starting in November before that starting in August I was tithing 5% and before that for about 3 years nothing at all. I can truly say that since I have been tithing my 10% on faith even when it looks like I shouldn't be stuff just seems to be working out financially. God says to bring your tithes the the store house and trust me and see. Because I am doing what I am suppose to be doing faithfully I can trust God 100% to do what He has promised.


----------



## Renewed1 (Dec 18, 2014)

*Re: Tithing Challenge*

I set up my budget to pay for my December and January tithes in the month of January. wbich means I had my December check to do other things.  

Why is it in my daily devotional Mailchi 3:10(?) popped up!   I said fine God fine!  I'll pay my tithes now!  I paid them and then I got an attitude about my current situation.

Then I calmed down.  And shrugged.  He said prove me.....so he gotta do it.


----------



## tallnomad (Dec 19, 2014)

*Re: Tithing Challenge*



Renewed1 said:


> I set up my budget to pay for my December and January tithes in the month of January. wbich means I had my December check to do other things.
> 
> Why is it in my daily devotional Mailchi 3:10(?) popped up!   I said fine God fine!  I'll pay my tithes now!  I paid them and then I got an attitude about my current situation.
> 
> Then I calmed down.  And shrugged.  He said prove me.....so he gotta do it.



Renewed1 --God will!

Wow about that scripture in your devotional!!


----------



## Divine. (Dec 20, 2014)

Ladies, God was serious when he says prove me! The same day I responded in this thread, I prayed then boldly tested God in this area. I didn't give an ultimatum (which I don't think is wise to do anyways), however I did acknowledge that his word states that we can test him with our tithes. I started tithing the same day. 

A day later, as I was doing my budget, I had more money than I had anticipated! I have no clue how the numbers were adding up but they did. On Friday, my job gave me an extra $100 for Christmas. It was so unexpected! Today I received 3 checks in the mail from my family members for Christmas. I usually only get something from my grandmother.  I'm blown away by this! 

Everyday God shows me more of himself and I am so thankful for it. I have now made it a point to put my entire tithe (not partial) in my budget. I still plan on participating in the challenge. I think it's important to have abounding faith when it comes to tithing. Have faith that God's word is true and he will come through!


----------



## Maracujá (Dec 21, 2014)

*Re: Tithing Challenge*

What a powerful testimony! At this year's Women Convention of our church a lady said the same thing, she said financial woes are tied to unforgiveness and she quoted Matthew 5:23.


----------



## Divine. (Dec 21, 2014)

Maracujá said:


> What a powerful testimony! At this year's Women Convention of our church a lady said the same thing, she said financial woes are tied to unforgiveness and she quoted Matthew 5:23.



That is so true. Things haven't always been easy, but I distinctly remember when it got tougher for me financially. It was around October. I was so angry at a person I literally put them on a black list in my mind. I didn't realize how much resentment had bubbled up inside of me. That same month, I began worrying about my finances tremendously! The next month I stopped tithing. Although I made steps towards forgiving, I still was robbing God of his portion.


----------



## tallnomad (Dec 21, 2014)

*Re: Tithing Challenge*



Divine. said:


> Ladies, God was serious when he says prove me! The same day I responded in this thread, I prayed then boldly tested God in this area. I didn't give an ultimatum (which I don't think is wise to do anyways), however I did acknowledge that his word states that we can test him with our tithes. I started tithing the same day.
> 
> A day later, as I was doing my budget, I had more money than I had anticipated! I have no clue how the numbers were adding up but they did. On Friday, my job gave me an extra $100 for Christmas. It was so unexpected! Today I received 3 checks in the mail from my family members for Christmas. I usually only get something from my grandmother.  I'm blown away by this!
> 
> Everyday God shows me more of himself and I am so thankful for it. I have now made it a point to put my entire tithe (not partial) in my budget. I still plan on participating in the challenge. I think it's important to have abounding faith when it comes to tithing. Have faith that God's word is true and he will come through!



I love this!  Thank you for this testimony!!


----------



## Shimmie (Dec 22, 2014)

*Re: Tithing Challenge*

tallomad, thank you for such a beautiful thread.   

And you know what?  Your notes are amazing.   You have a gift of attention to detail and total 'recall'.       While reading your post, I felt as if I were 'there' right along with you at the workshop. 

I am very thankful as you opened this thread with a gentle spirit and it has continued throughout.   

I have so many stories about tithing but I'd like to share this one about my children.  I have a son and a daughter and they began tithing at a very young age because they believed in what I was doing by trusting God.   

When my son was a young teen, he needed a white suit for a special occasion that we were having at Church and he wanted to buy the suit on his own.  The suit was $100.  He had saved ten dollars and he openly gave his tithe in the service offering each time he had money.   No one knew about the suit other than me (and of course God).   One day, out of the blue his grandmother came to visit and gave him $100.   She knew absolutely nothing about the suit nor the need for it.    Needless to say, God 'proved' Himself to my son.   

To this day, my children are tithers and God continues to 'prove' Himself in their lives and never fails to do so in a loving and timely fashion. 

Prove God.  He can always be trusted to keep His promises.  Always.


----------



## proudofmynaps (Dec 24, 2014)

*Re: Tithing Challenge*

Count me in. I have been tithing 10% of my net income. Is that correct. If not can someone point to a scripture where they state how much to give.


----------



## bellatiamarie (Dec 24, 2014)

Scriptural support for tithing taken from this website: http://www.kingjamesbibleonline.org/Bible-Verses-About-Tithing-and-Offering/

Leviticus 27:30*- And all the tithe of the land, [whether] of the seed of the land, [or] of the fruit of the tree, [is] the LORD'S: [it is] holy unto the LORD.

Matthew 23:23*- Woe unto you, scribes and Pharisees, hypocrites! for ye pay tithe of mint and anise and cummin, and have omitted the weightier [matters] of the law, judgment, mercy, and faith: these ought ye to have done, and not to leave the other undone.

Malachi 3:10*- Bring ye all the tithes into the storehouse, that there may be meat in mine house, and prove me now herewith, saith the LORD of hosts, if I will not open you the windows of heaven, and pour you out a blessing, that [there shall] not [be room] enough [to receive it].

2 Corinthians 9:7*- Every man according as he purposeth in his heart, [so let him give]; not grudgingly, or of necessity: for God loveth a cheerful giver.

Psalms 24:1*- (A Psalm of David.) The earth [is] the LORD'S, and the fulness thereof; the world, and they that dwell therein.

Numbers 18:21*- And, behold, I have given the children of Levi all the tenth in Israel for an inheritance, for their service which they serve, [even] the service of the tabernacle of the congregation.

Malachi 3:8*- Will a man rob God? Yet ye have robbed me. But ye say, Wherein have we robbed thee? In tithes and offerings.

Romans 12:1*- I beseech you therefore, brethren, by the mercies of God, that ye present your bodies a living sacrifice, holy, acceptable unto God, [which is] your reasonable service.

Acts 20:35*- I have shewed you all things, how that so labouring ye ought to support the weak, and to remember the words of the Lord Jesus, how he said, It is more blessed to give than to receive.

1 Corinthians 13:3*- And though I bestow all my goods to feed [the poor], and though I give my body to be burned, and have not charity, it profiteth me nothing.

John 3:16*- For God so loved the world, that he gave his only begotten Son, that whosoever believeth in him should not perish, but have everlasting life.

Luke 6:38*- Give, and it shall be given unto you; good measure, pressed down, and shaken together, and running over, shall men give into your bosom. For with the same measure that ye mete withal it shall be measured to you again.

1 Corinthians 9:7*- Who goeth a warfare any time at his own charges? who planteth a vineyard, and eateth not of the fruit thereof? or who feedeth a flock, and eateth not of the milk of the flock?

Luke 18:12*- I fast twice in the week, I give tithes of all that I possess.

Amos 4:4*- Come to Bethel, and transgress; at Gilgal multiply transgression; and bring your sacrifices every morning, [and] your tithes after three years:

Proverbs 3:9*- Honour the LORD with thy substance, and with the firstfruits of all thine increase:

Job 41:11*- Who hath prevented me, that I should repay [him? whatsoever is] under the whole heaven is mine.

Nehemiah 13:12*- Then brought all Judah the tithe of the corn and the new wine and the oil unto the treasuries.

Nehemiah 12:44*- And at that time were some appointed over the chambers for the treasures, for the offerings, for the firstfruits, and for the tithes, to gather into them out of the fields of the cities the portions of the law for the priests and Levites: for Judah rejoiced for the priests and for the Levites that waited.

2 Chronicles 31:5*- And as soon as the commandment came abroad, the children of Israel brought in abundance the firstfruits of corn, wine, and oil, and honey, and of all the increase of the field; and the tithe of all [things] brought they in abundantly.

Deuteronomy 14:23*- And thou shalt eat before the LORD thy God, in the place which he shall choose to place his name there, the tithe of thy corn, of thy wine, and of thine oil, and the firstlings of thy herds and of thy flocks; that thou mayest learn to fear the LORD thy God always.

Deuteronomy 14:22*- Thou shalt truly tithe all the increase of thy seed, that the field bringeth forth year by year.


----------



## stephluv (Dec 26, 2014)

*Re: Tithing Challenge*

Thanks OP for this thread!!! I'm in for this commitment yes I won't call it a challenge to even let a little bit of negativity discourage me but I do have a few questions/concerns that I would love feedback on....

1. Like proudofmynaps mentioned above what is this 10% of when tithing? Is this before or after taxes per paycheck and is this given separately from offering? 

2. A few posters spoke of unforgiveness being connected to tithing and blessings..I too seem to struggle with this (tho you never realize until the past is tapped into lol) How can someone TRULY overcome this?

3. In the OP tallnomad wrote that the speaker urged to sow/tithe into the place you are being spiritually fed at...well I have my home church where I grew up and have love for but I think another church is spiritually feeding me..not a member but I leave feeling revived when I do visit Im referred to as an unofficial member there as i participate and help often Could I be led to tithe here tho I am a member at another church?

Thanks in advance for feedback Shimmie can you tag any ladies that may be able to address my concerns


----------



## Maracujá (Dec 26, 2014)

*Re: Tithing Challenge*



stephluv said:


> Thanks OP for this thread!!! I'm in for this commitment yes I won't call it a challenge to even let a little bit of negativity discourage me but I do have a few questions/concerns that I would love feedback on....
> 
> 1. Like @proudofmynaps mentioned above what is this 10% of when tithing? Is this before or after taxes per paycheck and is this given separately from offering?
> 
> ...


 
As you mentioned, you only realize it when the past is tapped into: as long as you continue to have negative feelings towards someone when thinking about a past event, you have not truly forgiven said person. I've been struggling with this for about four years now concerning a particular event, I spoke about it to someone while visiting a church and she pointed me to Phillippians 2:13. As humans we cannot forgive by our own power or strength, we have to ask God to help us do this. Also, it helps to obey what God says, I was reading about a woman who had been in concentration camp during World War 2, her sister died there at the hands of a Nazi man. Years later she met the man again, the man had been converted and came to listen to her speak. He had no idea who she was but at the end wanted to shake her hand, she hesitated to shake his hand but in the end obeyed God and did so anyway.


----------



## Nice Lady (Dec 26, 2014)

*Re: Tithing Challenge*



Maracujá said:


> As you mentioned, you only realize it when the past is tapped into: *as long as you continue to have negative feelings towards someone when thinking about a past event, you have not truly forgiven said person.* I've been struggling with this for about four years now concerning a particular event, I spoke about it to someone while visiting a church and she pointed me to Phillippians 2:13. *As humans we cannot forgive by our own power or strength, we have to ask God to help us do this.* Also, it helps to obey what God says, I was reading about a woman who had been in concentration camp during World War 2, her sister died there at the hands of a Nazi man. Years later she met the man again, the man had been converted and came to listen to her speak. He had no idea who she was but at the end wanted to shake her hand, she hesitated to shake his hand but in the end obeyed God and did so anyway.



Forgiveness is a choice. Feelings don't indicate that you have forgiven anyone. Pastors will often tell you when you first forgive that you will not feel any differently. Forgiveness doesn't mean that you permit yourself to be exposed to danger or remain friends with anyone that poses a threat or is trying to harm you. 

Examples of unforgiveness: Unforgiveness takes the form of plotting revenge for 8 years. Or it could take the form of talking about your negative past after 50+ years and taking an ugly disposition towards everyone else. You made the decision to forgive. So, don't let the devil convince you haven't forgiven.


----------



## tallnomad (Dec 26, 2014)

*Re: Tithing Challenge*

Shimmie--thank you for your beautiful testimony as well as the compliment!  Your posts always bless me and make me think.

Sorry for the late reply.  I haven't been on here too much lately and have been working on multiple deadlines.

Thank you for validating that we are to prove God.

bellatiamarie -- thank you so much for this support!  I will be referring to this!





Shimmie said:


> tallomad, thank you for such a beautiful thread.
> 
> And you know what?  Your notes are amazing.   You have a gift of attention to detail and total 'recall'.       While reading your post, I felt as if I were 'there' right along with you at the workshop.
> 
> ...


----------



## Lola28 (Dec 26, 2014)

I'm going to ramble but please bear with me. I want to give because I believe but I don't feel the joy to give and that's what's makes me feel bad. I want to be a joyful giver not a reluctant one. I've been praying about it. It's like I give because I know I have to not so much that I want to. 

I have to be a better steward of his money (everything I have and get is his). I plan to sow more seeds this year as well. It makes me feel good to be a blessing to someone. 

I have two people I have to forgive that just seems so difficult for some reason. It's really because I don't want to speak to them. I pray and say I forgive but I have to have an actual conversation that I've avoided up until now.


----------



## mz.rae (Dec 26, 2014)

Wow this has really been an interesting read. I really feel I should partake in this. I have been tithing, though I'm not sure I tithed the correct amount because I haven't calculated. However recently I have been worrying about my finances(which is no fault but my own)and searching for employment while in school so I have pulled back some on tithing, as well as going through a transition searching for a new church home. I really have been thinking about the forgiveness and what Nice Lady said a few posts up and it was so very helpful. I have been asking myself have a truly forgiven everyone? If I saw some of these people how would I act? 

For people that weren't personal relationships I feel like I have forgiven them. Like for instance the school I attend is apart of a hospital that I was wrongfully terminated from. I've seen the girl responsible for my termination even ran into her twice on the elevator. I've even seen the manager on the elevator as well. I use to have thoughts of things I would do or say, but when I saw them I would just hello. Even to some of the other people I use to work with there I would say hello so I've come a long way. Now as far as personal relationships it's a little harder, I think I've forgiven them and some times little thoughts come into my head about revenge. But I know it isn't worth it. I need to pray on this aspect much more. 
I'm praying that as soon as I find a new church home or what ever happens during this transition I can participate.


----------



## kikigirl (Jan 2, 2015)

Xaragua said:


> This is an article regarding why Jews do not tithe today. Does this rule applies to us Christians? and Jesus never discussed tithing in the new testament. So what do you guys think. hhttp://www.askelm.com/tithing/thi003.htm  Thanks



There is a growing trend among some Christians to try and turn tithing into a conviction-only matter. The argument is often that the requirement was part of OT law, and is not compulsory under the NT. I think this reasoning requires a lot of rationalization. As Shimmie posted, there are verses about tithing in the NT. 

I know some fervent Christians that are staunch proponents of the conviction-only movement. I don't want to stereotype, but those have been folks that can barely make ends meet (I know these folks well enough to know about their financial status). I doubt there is a strong correlation because lots of poor folks tithe while many people with lots of disposable income do not (just going by general stats; IIRC, on average Christians only give 2% of their income?)

As a poor grad student for many years, I rarely encountered fellow students that argued the requirement to tithe. We knew it existed. Fulfilling it was the problem.


----------



## Maracujá (Jan 5, 2015)

*Re: Tithing Challenge*

God is so good! I was unable to tithe at our Nightwatch this year and someone said: well, maybe by next sunday you'll be able to tithe. I was like:  I'm unemployed and only have a few days between now and sunday? Where am I gonna get the money?! Well, the family member I hadn't spoken to in nearly four years was here for the holidays, we reconciled and before leaving she left some money for me as a Holiday gift. Then my sister added some more money to it and when sunday rolled around I was able to tithe. 

On forgiveness: I read a good devotional by pastor Rick Warren in which he explained that it's not so much about a resolution (talking things over) but about reconciliation (coming together and making amends).


----------



## Divine. (Jan 6, 2015)

sunnysmyler said:


> I'm sorry, but we are not required to tithe, you cannot "buy" Gods blessings and any increase you have in your life, is because God is sovereign and faithful, not because you tithe money. In fact the tithe was never currency and was never intended to be currency.
> 
> Not trying to derail this thread, but I was a tither for years and struggled financially all that time. Yes, I would have little burst of increased finances but would have just as many droughts.
> 
> ...



Shimmie posted this scripture somewhere but I will repost it for emphasis:

“But woe to you Pharisees! For you tithe mint and rue and every herb, and neglect justice and the love of God.* These you ought to have done, without neglecting the others.*” (ESV)

Meaning: You ought to have* tithed* without neglecting justice and love of God.  Jesus said this to the Pharisees in the New Testament. You're supposed to tithe. 

I don't tithe to receive something from God. I tithe because I owe every bit of my life to God. To me, it's a form of appreciation and a reminder that we would not be be here without the grace of God. This is why you should tithe, not to receive financial increase. My testimony was just an example of how he responded to my "test." Since then, I haven't received anything else monetarily but I still tithe.


----------



## Iammoney (Jan 6, 2015)

*Re: Tithing Challenge*

2 Corinthians 9:10New International Version (NIV)

10 Now he who supplies seed to the sower and bread for food will also supply and increase your store of seed and will enlarge the harvest of your righteousness.


----------



## GodsPromises (Jan 6, 2015)

*Re: Tithing Challenge*

You have truly said a month full right with your entire post!



Divine. said:


> Hello  I'm not debating with you at all. I basically agreed with you in saying that you shouldn't tithe for a blessing. That's not why any of us should tithe. God's word specifically states that you can test him with the tithe. Because I believe his word is true, I did it.
> 
> And if we're really going to take it there with the Old Testament not being valid today...then let's take a look at a few things said about God in the Old Testament that are no longer valid either based on that line of thought:
> 
> ...


----------



## dicapr (Jan 6, 2015)

Can we not derail this thread debating whether tithing is necessary?  This is a challenge thread. If it isn't your conviction or you want to discuss the validity of this practice maybe we can start a new thread?


----------



## Nice Lady (Jan 6, 2015)

*Re: Tithing Challenge*

Tithing works! I noticed that there is someone citing stuff that isn't true. When you have a relationship with God. Tithing works. The people who don't tithe do seem to live it up, but there's protection for a tither. You will be tested as a tither. In all my years of giving my tithes, even when things were tight, God blessed me with ideas, concepts, human help, protection and speared my life. If you don't tithe, God will still show you mercy.

There are unsaved people that I know that were experiencing all manner of harm and cars totaled, etc.===but when they gave their seed to a Christian to carry into church on a regular basis that it stopped. There are saved ones that give 10% and they are blessed in their careers.  However, I know one Christian woman that was a Treasurer on a church board and she only gave $15 dollars within three years of church attendance. She appears blessed, but has problems paying her bills and other kinds of calamities. It's false to say that tithing isn't in the New Testament.

When you know God's blessed you, you are eager to give him back stuff. It's not just giving, but doing it in faith and understanding the principles behind it.


----------



## Divine. (Jan 6, 2015)

Well I'm still gonna tithe  if I really believed I could buy blessings, I would be one angry woman. I tithed the majority of last year and was still broke  the only place where you and I differ is the tithe itself. I believe that tithing is important because it helps to support the church. If tithing was abolished today, I could probably count on one hand the number of people who would actually put an offering in the church. If not tithing is working out for you, then by all means, continue to do so. However, I intend to give my 10% regardless of if I receive a blessing.  To me it's just the right thing to do.


----------



## Shimmie (Jan 6, 2015)

*Re: Tithing Challenge*

It is true that we cannot 'buy' God's favor.   To be honest, God doesn't need anything from us 'materialistically'.   He only wants our hearts.  

'Tithing' in its self is not bondage; no it's not.   

The bondage is in the heart of one that doesn't want to trust God and let it go.    Money means a lot to people... a GREAT Lot.   Folks go to great lengths to get it / keep it / spend it / on what they want to spend it on.  Money is such a 'god' in people's lives that folks will kill, steal, lie, cheat.... and withhold ... to have it in their possession to distribute at their will.     

For one to give up _which is truly such a small part -- i.e. 'The Tithe'_ -- of what is so cherished in our lives, such as money, shows that we choose to put God first and ourselves after.     For is this not what God did?  He gave what He cherished most... a part of Himself to save us; to protect us and to heal us and recue us from ourselves in sin. 

Another gift God has so lovingly given us is His Gift of 'Free Choice' (Free Will).   Totally free and one of which He will never interfere nor trespass nor trample upon.     

One's choice not to tithe is that and only that.   It is One's most treasured,  Free choice...God's gift to each of us.   It is not God's Word to *not* tithe.  

No where in God's Word does it say not to tithe and Jesus, Himself (who is God -- in the flesh) did indeed say that it is right to tithe *and to continue to do so*.    Therefore, no one can say -- in God's Truth -- that tithing is 'Old Testament' and no longer a part of the New.  

To use the Old Testament as an 'escape' clause, still does not change God's word that tithing is indeed what He says to do in both redemptions, the Old and the New Testament.   

Humans will go to great means to alter God's Word to justify / validate what they do not want to do.  ESPECIALLY when it comes to their money which is their life (which is actually God's money for it is He / God who has blessed and has given us the power / the ability / the energy and the strength to obtain wealth.   

The gay activists are using this very same tactic (untruth) to validate their gay lifestyle and gay marriage.  They misuse the Bible and declare with such heresy with 50-11 Jesus never 'saids' ... that Jesus never talked about marriage being solely between a man and a woman when indeed Jesus did make this clear regarding marriage as between a man and a woman.  All to validate their choice of lifestyle rather than acknowledge what God truly says.  

It's the same strategy by those who oppose tithing.  They seek to validate their choices by altering the true meaning / rebelling against the truth of God's Word to validate their choices.    

No one can alter God's Word.  It's not changing just because someone chooses to do the opposite of what He says.     

If someone doesn't wish to tithe, that's fine, it's their choice, however leave God out of it.    Humans must simply admit that it's *their choice* and not try to ease one's conscience by saying God's Word doesn't support it.    God's word is not changing to appease one's life's decisions.  

God is not going to force Himself nor His word upon any of us, not even the consequences of our choices will He enforce.  Consequences simply happen, for each seed produces after its own kind.   The seeds of life we plant, nurture and water are the fruits one will harvest.    

With that being said, the blessings of tithing come naturally which is why they cannot be bought for Jesus already paid the price for them as part of our redemption.   Therefore the blessings of tithing are not bought nor bargained.   They are simply the consequence of putting God first.   

Jesus said...

_Render unto Caesar what's Caesar and unto God, God's._    (Mark 12:17)

Caesar has been cleaning up and cleaning people out far and long enough.


----------



## Shimmie (Jan 6, 2015)

*Re: Tithing Challenge*



Nice Lady said:


> Tithing works! I noticed that there is someone citing stuff that isn't true. When you have a relationship with God. Tithing works. The people who don't tithe do seem to live it up, but there's protection for a tither. You will be tested as a tither. In all my years of giving my tithes, even when things were tight, God blessed me with ideas, concepts, human help, protection and speared my life. If you don't tithe, God will still show you mercy.
> 
> There are unsaved people that I know that were experiencing all manner of harm and cars totaled, etc.===but when they gave their seed to a Christian to carry into church on a regular basis that it stopped. There are saved ones that give 10% and they are blessed in their careers. However, I know one Christian woman that was a Treasurer on a church board and she only gave $15 dollars within three years of church attendance. She appears blessed, but has problems paying her bills and other kinds of calamities. It's false to say that tithing isn't in the New Testament.
> 
> When you know God's blessed you, you are eager to give him back stuff. It's not just giving, but doing it in faith and understanding the principles behind it.


 
Such a beautiful post...


----------



## Shimmie (Jan 6, 2015)

*Re: Tithing Challenge*



Divine. said:


> Well I'm still gonna tithe  if I really believed I could buy blessings, I would be one angry woman. I tithed the majority of last year and was still broke  the only place where you and I differ is the tithe itself. I believe that tithing is important because it helps to support the church. If tithing was abolished today, I could probably count on one hand the number of people who would actually put an offering in the church. If not tithing is working out for you, then by all means, continue to do so. However, I intend to give my 10% regardless of if I receive a blessing. To me it's just the right thing to do.


 
So lovely... to stand and to commit because your heart is in it.


----------



## Nice Lady (Jan 7, 2015)

*Re: Tithing Challenge*



Shimmie said:


> Such a beautiful post...


 
Thanks dear heart. I could feel the love flowing from those words. I really needed it...


----------



## Maracujá (Jan 7, 2015)

*Re: Tithing Challenge*



Nice Lady said:


> It's false to say that tithing isn't in the New Testament.


 
Thank you for your entire post! I was once listening to brother Zac Poonen and he said that the stakes in the New Testament have actually been increased. If in the Old Testament you were an adulturer because you slept with someone else's wife/husband, then in the New Testament Jesus said that you are an adulterer for just looking or thinking about sleeping with another woman/man. Same thing for tithing, in the Old Testament only 10% was required, in the New Testament God requires much more of us.


----------



## Maracujá (Jan 7, 2015)

*Re: Tithing Challenge*



sunnysmyler said:


> Regarding this line "the stakes in the New Testament have actually been increased." from @Maracuja
> 
> This is absurd....if this is the case then why did Jesus die on the cross, why would be an atonement for our sins if the stakes are increased when we sin/don't follow the laws.....That kind of teaching takes away hope in the finished work of Christ!


 
I'm sorry, maybe I worded it the wrong way. I don't mean that the stakes are increased in that we have to do more works to earn our salvation. But simply that God does expect more from us, complete obedience so that He can do a thorough inner work in us. And yes, I believe that also includes our finances.


----------



## dicapr (Jan 7, 2015)

sunnysmyler said:


> I'm sorry, but anyway you try and twist it, you are paying tithes expecting a financial return in the end....I know, I did it! Yes I tried to say, "I'm showing God my obedience" because that's what I was taught. By my mom and my pastors......this is simply not true.  Can and will God still bless you if you do pay tithes, of course he will, because that's who he is, He is faithful, he cannot be unfaithful towards us! His blessings are not hinged on our giving monies to a church organization.  I really strongly encourage you all to do an in-depth study on tithes...in actuality, it was much more than 10%, there were different tithes to be paid during certain years and finally I would ask you. Was tithe ever currency???  Regarding this line "the stakes in the New Testament have actually been increased." from Maracuja  This is absurd....if this is the case then why did Jesus die on the cross, why would be an atonement for our sins if the stakes are increased when we sin/don't follow the laws.....That kind of teaching takes away hope in the finished work of Christ!



Can you please start your own thread?  This isn't the place for you to go on trying to convince others to go back on a commitment they made to God for a year. This is a place of support for those who want to tithe. You can start a new thread about the merits of tithing where we can discuss why we do or do not tithe.


----------



## Divine. (Jan 7, 2015)

*Re: Tithing Challenge*



sunnysmyler said:


> Why commit to doing something that isn't even required..... and it was being toted as a "challenge", very different from a commitment!
> 
> Commit to helping a widow in your community, a foreigner and an orphan. Commit to sowing into a family member who's struggling to take care of their family, about to lose their home, need a vacation to relax and go crazy from being overwhelmed.
> 
> Please do a study before you make this Commitment/challenge! Get a full and complete understanding on why you're doing what you're doing!



Why are you trying to stop people from tithing? If people choose to put their money into church, why is that such a big deal? I give to others, in addition to giving to the church. I don't see the problem. If your problem is with the "intent," that's one thing. But to tell people not to tithe because of your own lifestyle choices is another. Would you feel better if this was called an offering challenge instead?


----------



## dicapr (Jan 7, 2015)

We should just ignore people who want to derail the thread and make it about them. This is the equivalent of going to the hair forum's waist length challenge and arguing the merits of a TWA.  If it isn't a challenge or commitment you want or agree with keep it moving.


----------



## GodsPromises (Jan 7, 2015)

*Re: Tithing Challenge*

I've tithed and I've not tithed and as for me and my household we will tithed according to our beliefs. Yes I am still going to tithe. We may all get to heaven and find out we were right and wrong about some things. It's not up to us to try to convince someone what not to do or what to do in this thread. Those who do will and those who don't won't.


----------



## Supergirl (Jan 7, 2015)

*Re: Tithing Challenge*



sunnysmyler said:


> I was mainly referring to the testimony of the individual that you shared, that I would guess kinda pushed you to want to start the challenge. Encouraging people to tithe (based on that testimony) is not good. Adding insult to injury, (buying the blessings), we as NEW COVENANT/ Gentile believers are not required to tithe.
> 
> Christ only mentioned tithing once and it was towards the Pharisees, who were admonished more than a little bit by Christ.
> 
> I give, trust me  I do, I pray and ask God for people to bless, and let me tell you, He will constantly puts people in my life to give to. He will put people in your heart to sow seeds of love and finances to. You do not have to give a min-max percentage to a church for God to show out in your life. And when I do it, I do it and forget it, not expecting anything in return. I don't quote scriptures like "press down, shaken together, running over"........ His word won't return void, my 10% has no bearing on that !



I agree with you, but the OP respectfully asked if you would please start another thread. Please do so if you would like to continue making your point.


----------



## movingforward (Jan 7, 2015)

*Re: Tithing Challenge*

*ANYWAYS*..........It has always been a challenged for me to tithe.  I don't think I tithe past $1k a year; although I should have tithe a few thousand more.

But last year, I tithe half the amount I "owe".   That is a big come up for me!  So, I'm committed to tithing 10% of my annual salary this year......Lord willing.


----------



## Shimmie (Jan 7, 2015)

*Re: Tithing Challenge*



movingforward said:


> *ANYWAYS*..........It has always been a challenged for me to tithe. I don't think I tithe past $1k a year; although I should have tithe a few thousand more.
> 
> But last year, I tithe half the amount I "owe". That is a big come up for me! So, I'm committed to tithing 10% of my annual salary this year......Lord willing.


 
movingforward

Your name speaks volumes "Moving Forward" 

God bless you as you do so.    In Jesus' Amen.


----------



## Forever in Bloom (Jan 8, 2015)

*Re: Tithing Challenge*

I left my church a few months ago (for many reasons which made me very sad because I really did love this church) and still have not found a new church (because I haven't been actively looking - let me be honest). That still doesn't mean I won't tithe. I was listening to Dave Ramsey's daughter the other day on her YouTube channel and she was stressing how important it was to stay in the mode of giving even while you're saving. If you didn't, then once it was time to give, you would be less likely to give. This is true. I just need to find a worthy cause until I can give. I'm thinking St. Jude would be a worthwhile charity since I am in Memphis after all


----------



## Shimmie (Jan 8, 2015)

This is a thread for Christians to discuss Biblical tithing and share encouragement. 

The posts from a previous tithing thread have been moved into this thread in fairness to the members who posted there. 

*Going forward:* 


:Rose: Please post scripture (or scriptures) to support your views

:Rose: Please remain respectful 

:Rose: Share Biblical facts and personal experiences; however

:Rose: Please *avoid *debating

Thanks and please be blessed abundantly. :Rose:


----------



## apemay1969 (Jan 13, 2015)

My aunt passed in September. She was my special advisor and I  renewed my walk in Christ to help ease some of the pain of her passing.

One thing she'd say is April if you don't obey anything, tithe. I was a rampant backslider who would camp on the altar the times I did come to church. But I wasn't obedient in ANYTHING. 

This time, the first thing I did was to tithe. I didn't expect anything, gift or punishment. God metes out grace, he's not Santa Claus though. That's human understanding. I just obey. 

Currency has changed shape over time. Coffee beans used to be currency. Silk and spices as well. So when scripture states 10% of the storehouse, they meant of financial increase. Cows, gold, salt, etc.

Even if, which I don't believe, but even if it isn't required, I believe this. I like electricity. I like air conditioning. I like soft seats and instruments. That stuff ain't free. I have a hard time paying $50 to watch a round ball go in a round hole. I don't have a problem giving so that the microphone works at church and I can hear the Word. Give, not grudgingly. He don't want that. It's like, here God, take this, shoot, and you better bless me for some people. I'm grateful for my ability to go to church, worship freely and listen to an amazing word from pastors who can dedicate their lives to shepherding us and doing mission work. Our tithes and offerings pay for that.

An earlier 'church' I was attending had prayed for those who'd given $1000 in a special side group. I felt less than and unfaithful because I didn't give. I challenged God once I was home and said Im not giving you no more money. I laid down on the couch and started crying. I heard the response so clearly that I peeked over the edge of the couch to see who was there. He said to me, 'Then don't. That's not Me that's them. I dont need it. I want your heart.'

Next day: Lost my job and my purse with that not tithed tithe in it. I was like OMG literally. I'm cursed. I went to the Christian bookstore bought a new bible and a wall hanging with the names of God on it. Ancient of Days is my favorite. 
Straight the next day after that. Got a call for better job more suited to my new life and more pay and respect. Drug addicted lady called me and I went and returned my purse intact. I had left it on the bus stop. In the hood. Said she wanted to take the stuff and money but didn't. Just took a pen for her son's homework. I gave her $10 and all the pens, we cried and prayed together. I had money, credit cards, jewelry and the purse was worth something too. I saw her walk down the street with the $10. I was praying she didn't buy drugs but if sooo, hoping she'd stop soon. I could've given her more. I was just hoping she'd call for prayer.

Take away: God is not a celestial Santa Claus blessing us whether we're naughty or nice. He just wants us to love Him more than we love our money.  He is Jehovah Jirah and tithing is a testament to His role as my provider. I trip over myself to tithe. Where's the bucket? Where's the envelope? Where it's at? Lol.


----------



## HWAY (Jan 13, 2015)

*Re: Discussion Thread for Christians:  "Tithing"*

I tithed for the first time 2 years ago. This was while I fasted for the first time.  I experienced many blessings: in my ministry, with my walk/relationship with God, financially.  
Malachi 3:8 - 3:10
8 Will a man rob God? Yet ye have robbed me. But ye say, Wherein have we robbed thee? In tithes and offerings.

9 Ye [are] cursed with a curse: for ye have robbed me, [even] this whole nation.

10 Bring ye all the tithes into the storehouse, that there may be meat in mine house, and prove me now herewith, saith the LORD of hosts, if I will not open you the windows of heaven, and pour you out a blessing, that [there shall] not [be room] enough [to receive it].

I realized I'd been holding back.  The Lord has favored me and my household but I'd robbed him of giving myself fully to Him.  We were experiencing financial hardships and were anxious about money.  I complained because we were not spendthrifts but always seemed broke.  Since my money was funny, I held it close and only gave the Lord a little.  I knew something had to change, but what??? When I decided to join the Daniel Fast, I resumed daily bible reading and prayer, attended the prayer gatherings and for the first time, prayed about my finances.  As I prayed in the sanctuary one evening, I poured out my heart to the Lord and felt something pop out of my mouth. I was astonished but immediately felt at peace. 
Psalm 34:8 "O taste and see that the LORD is good: blessed is the man that trusteth in him." came to my mind. I committed myself to tithing and we've been blessed in many, many ways since then.  My husband and I have been used by the Lord in different ways and my daughter has grown spritually.


----------



## bellatiamarie (Jan 13, 2015)

apemay1969 said:


> My aunt passed in September. She was my special advisor and I  renewed my walk in Christ to help ease some of the pain of her passing.
> 
> One thing she'd say is April if you don't obey anything, tithe. I was a rampant backslider who would camp on the altar the times I did come to church. But I wasn't obedient in ANYTHING.
> 
> ...



❤❤❤❤❤


----------



## Shimmie (Jan 18, 2015)

*Re: Discussion Thread for Christians:  "Tithing"*

Sharing an Article 

*Is Tithing for the New Testament Believer?*

http://www.crosswalk.com/print/11579309/

Cortni Marrazzo

A few weeks ago I wrote an article called "Why it's Important to Keep Tithing in Tough Economic Times" and, quite frankly, I was surprised by the many follow up comments from Christians who don't believe that tithing is for today. 

Many expressed the belief that tithing was only done in the Old Testament and thus it shouldn't be a part of a believer's life. Their comments made me wonder: Whether tithing is restricted to the Old Testament or not, is the practice of tithing such a bad thing for today's believer? 

*Matter of the Heart *

First, let's look at the purpose of the tithe. 

*The main principle behind tithing and giving is the fact that what we do with our money shows where our heart is. **Matthew 6:21** says "For where your treasure is, there your heart will be also." *

When we are able to give 10% or more of our income instead of keeping that money for ourselves, it shows that our heart isn't tied to our money and that we love God more than our money. 

The Bible mentions money over 800 times and of all of Jesus' parables, more than half of them talked about money. Why? Because that is where so many people get tripped up! When we are able to release at least 10% of our income back to God, our money doesn't have as tight of a hold on us because we realize that God is in control of our finances. We remember that everything we have has been given to us by Him. Even though most of us probably work for the money we make each month, even God has his hand there - He has given us the ability to do our jobs. Many who grasp what God has truly given them seem to agree that 10% doesn't even feel like enough! 

*Mandatory *

*Many readers who responded took issue with idea of tithing being "mandatory" or "required" - as if it is something that keeps believers in bondage.* But do God's standards really keep us in bondage? 

*Just like God tells us to keep sex within **marriage**, to love one another and to seek first His kingdom, tithing is a blessing to our lives and something that will help better our lives (as well as help the lives of others). *

*We are not saved by works, thus failing to tithe will not necessarily send you to hell, but doing so will help improve your life and strengthen your relationship with God. *

*I personally don't believe that God will curse us if we don't tithe, but I do believe He will help us escape the curse that is already in the world if we do. *

*I also understand that there may be some church leaders who try to guilt and coerce people into giving, but studies show there are plenty of church leaders honoring God in this area -- the majority of them want to share God's best with the people they love and have been tasked to lead.*

*Old Testament vs. New Testament *

Whether the tithe is only for Old Testament or if it is also included in the New Testament is probably the most debated issue. The scripture most frequently referenced regarding the tithe is indeed in the Old Testament (Malachi 3:10-12), but the tithe is also referenced in the New Testament. 

In Matthew 23:23, Jesus talks to the Pharisees, condemning them for tithing to the penny but neglecting the more important issues of justice, mercy and faith. 

*He then goes on to tell them that they should in fact tithe, but that they shouldn't neglect the more important things. Jesus recognized the importance of keeping the tithe and we should, too. *

*There are many practices in the Old Testament that don't make sense to us today, yet many of these ancient ways carry over to the New Testament law of grace as part of Christ's promise to not abolish the law, but to fulfill it* (Matthew 5:17). 

For instance we no longer sacrifice animals but as believers we are called to offer _ourselves_ up as a living sacrifice (Rom 12:1). 

Men no longer are required to be circumcised, but we all have a circumcision of the heart through the Holy Spirit (Rom 2:29). 

Most of us don't have grain and produce to bring to the storehouse, but we do have incomes that we can bring the first tenth of into the church. 

*In other words, just because something is written in the Old Testament doesn't mean it lacks application to us today in some way or another.* 

One Crosswalk.com member, Zoe4Ever, left a comment on my previous article regarding this principle that I found insightful:

_When I think of Christians asking themselves whether "tithing" is commanded in the Bible, is an Old Testament or New Testament teaching, I wonder how many of these Christians "send back" the many scriptural blessings God has given His people in the Old Testament. _

_How many people when they are blessed and given hope through the mention of God's works, words etc. through the Old Testament Scriptures say ‘I don't receive this or that blessing or confirmation because it's in the Old Testament'?"_

*While it is true that we are no longer under the old law, that we are under grace, we must not forget the purpose of grace: to help us live for God and do the things He wants us to do.* 

Romans 8:4 *tells us that Jesus came that the righteous requirement of the law might be fully met in us, not so that we could altogether dismiss it. *

And Romans 3:21-31 talks about how we have righteousness through faith and not through following the law, but verse 31 adds *"Do we, then, nullify the law by this faith? Not at all! Rather, we uphold the law." God's grace gives us the power and ability to tithe! *

(continued next post) :Rose:


----------



## Shimmie (Jan 18, 2015)

*Blessings of Tithing - Discussion Thread for Christians:*

Article continued: :Rose:

*The Number 10 *

Most of us are aware that we as Christians are to give, but many people get hung up on the 10% part of the tithe. The fact is that God knows we can not all give an equal amount because we all have different resources, so He gave a percentage ensuring it would equal out. 

*"*_Jesus sat down opposite the place where the offerings were put and watched the crowd putting their money into the temple treasury. Many rich people threw in large amounts. But a poor widow came and put in two very small copper coins, worth only a fraction of a penny. _

_Calling his disciples to him, Jesus said, "I tell you the truth, this poor widow has put more into the treasury than all the others. They all gave out of their wealth; but she, out of her poverty, put in everything—all she had to live on."_ Mark 12:41-44 

Jesus understood that even though this widow gave a small amount compared to the others, her heart was more giving because she gave a larger percentage of what she had than all the others. This verse is also interesting because this widow gave _all she had to live on_. There are many people today who say they can't afford to tithe but this woman realized she couldn't afford not to. 

God knows we are naturally inclined to be selfish and will want to keep our money. So while, yes, we should give cheerfully, sometimes we need to take the step and actually give regardless of our internal feelings. The act of giving allows God to change our hearts so that ultimately we end up doing so cheerfully. Many of us, if we let our natural minds decide how much to give, would likely opt for a lot less than 10%. Having a standard keeps us accountable. 

*Trusting the Church *

So what if you don't take issue with the concept of giving or even the concept of giving 10%? What if you, like many of the commentors, take issue with those you hand your money over to: the Church. Those who express this concern reveal two potential problems that need to be addressed: 

1. This individual's trust isn't in God (and the church He's placed them in). 

Or

2. This individual is attending an untrustworthy church and should consider finding a new one. 

The truth is, church leaders are responsible for using church money in a responsible way - they have more accountability for that than we do. And as mentioned previously, most of them do a pretty good job of this. Still, it's worth bearing in mind that _our _accountability as believers is simply to give and trust that God will take care of the rest. Hopefully you are in a church where you can trust your leaders to do what is right. 

If you are unable to find such a church, then it would be beneficial to work on your trust in God, asking Him to help you trust the leaders He has placed you under (or pray to help you find a solution if there is a genuine problem of corruption present). But just remember, you're responsible for what you give and for your heart, and the church leaders are responsible for how to use it.

In closing, I'd like to point out that the percentage you ultimately give is between you and God, however there are many who do give 10% and want to offer encouragement to others to do the same. 

Think about it: If some individuals are willing to give 10% of their income (or more) to their church -- the place that feeds and teaches them -- and if some individuals are experiencing the blessings of giving away income to care for the needy and want to encourage others to experience the same blessings they've been experiencing - is that such a bad thing?

_-------------------------_

_Cortni Marrazzo currently resides in Spokane, Washington with her husband Jason. She and her husband successfully paid off over $11,000 worth of debt in their first year of marriage and she desires to help others reach their financial potential. _


_Cortni has an Associate's Degree in Biblical Discipleship from Dominion College and is currently pursuing her passion for writing while running her own home-based business, Essential Excellence. _


----------



## Shimmie (Jan 19, 2015)

*Re: Blessings of Tithing - Discussion Thread for Christians*



sunnysmyler said:


> Yes we should give to help but Jesus never instructed gentile believers to tithe.... He NEVER did.
> 
> Giving and being held to a tithe requirement are two different things.
> 
> *That is just another pro tithing article, I posted an in-depth study guide that will not just appease us as far as what we've always been told from the the church, but going scripture by scripture and Holy Spirit to help us understand*.


 
Dear Sister in our Lord... @sunnysmyler

Tithing is not a sin. This thread was purposely re-titled "The Blessings of Tithing" so that those who 'Tithe' can share and encourage one another. 

The previous thread was sadly derailed and even more sad I was asked by the member who created the original thread (Tithing Challenge) to have it moved from this forum to the Off Topic forum in order to 'protect' it. 

Although you are responding your objections that I posted above (on yesterday, 1-18-2015), you have already have a separate thread where you are welcome to share your personal views 'against' tithing. In order to keep peace among the 'division', I would like to keep both threads separate by moving your post into your personal thread. 

It appears that your views on tithing come from a place of hurt and disappointment; the orientation of your passion against tithing is definitely not from scripture. I'm sorry that it did not go well for you financially. I mean this heartfelt. 

To tithe or not to tithe is still one's personal choice; the gift of 'freewill' which God has given to each of us. The best thing for each of us is to respect that decision and to live in peace with each other whether we agree or disagree. 

Please be blessed; I mean it. 

ETA:  Regarding the in-depth study guide which you posted in your thread, I downloaded the booklet and after reading it, it still does not support your views on not tithing.   It actually encourages Christians to give more which still includes caring for the Church as well as others outside of the Church.


----------



## LoveisYou (Jan 19, 2015)

*Re: Blessings of Tithing - Discussion Thread for Christians*

Thank you for starting this thread OP. It's even more confirmation for me. I truly believe that tithing is a powerful way to keep the spirit of poverty away from your household.


----------



## Shimmie (Jan 19, 2015)

:Rose:*  Be Encouraged...*_  :Rose:_​ 
_"And He looked up and saw the rich putting their gifts into the treasury,  and He saw also a certain poor widow putting in two mites. _

_So He said, “Truly I say to you that this poor widow has put in more than all; for all these out of their abundance have put in offerings for God, but she out of her poverty put in all the livelihood that she had.”_

_Luke 21:1-4_

:Rose:*  Be Encouraged...*_  :Rose:_​


----------



## Shimmie (Jan 19, 2015)

This thread was created today (1-19-2015) *exclusively *for support of those who choose *to 'Tithe'*. 

This thread is for discussion and encouragement; it is not for debates, arguments, attacks, disparagements upon those who do choose to tithe. 

The same rule applies in the thread which is opposed to tithing. 

Be Blessed Ladies :Rose: 

*Please note* that many of the posts were transferred from the original 'Tither's Challenge' thread which has to be closed to avoid the heavy controversy regarding this topic. The posts are in the chronological order that they were originally posted from the previous thread.

I apologize for the confusion. It just did not seem fair to eliminate the wonderful posts made by our members who shared their heart in the original tithing thread.


----------



## movingforward (Jan 19, 2015)

I'm still going strong with tithing.  

For myself, so I don't see or touch the money.  I have the money automatically transferred out of my "main" account into a different one.  So the only thing I have to do is authorized my church to deduct the amount.

Don't even miss the money or think about it.


----------



## Shimmie (Jan 19, 2015)

movingforward said:


> I'm still going strong with tithing.
> 
> For myself, so I don't see or touch the money. I have the money automatically transferred out of my "main" account into a different one. So the only thing I have to do is authorized my church to deduct the amount.
> 
> Don't even miss the money or think about it.


 
movingforward....    Good for you.  

Keep 'Moving Forward'.   Jehovah Shammah (which means, God has gone before you) is always with you.  God will always be ahead to 'meet' and 'secure' you in your future.   

Your love is helping to bring 'life and healing' to those who need a place to know and love God.   There are thousands and thousands of Churches, Ministries and Precious Lives of People who need help to survive in this life and a place to call 'home'.    

I thank God for blessing you with much 'Favor' and with Blessings that money cannot buy.  You'll understand what this means.   

In Jesus' Name, Amen.


----------



## Shimmie (Jan 20, 2015)

_*:Rose: Be Encouraged :Rose:*_​ 
:Rose: For those who are being 'mistreated' at work: ​ 
_"For I, the LORD, love justice; I hate robbery and wrongdoing. _
_In my faithfulness I will reward my people _
_and make an everlasting covenant with them._​ 

_"For I, the LORD, love justice. I hate robbery and wrongdoing. _
_I will faithfully reward my people for their suffering _
_and make an everlasting covenant with them._​ 

_For I the LORD love judgment, _
_I hate robbery for burnt offering; _
_*and I will direct their work in truth,* _
_and I will make an everlasting covenant with them._​ 
_Isaiah 61:8_​


----------



## Country gal (Jan 20, 2015)

I have increased my tithing.  I have been missing money. There is a thief.  I just pray that God restores what I lost.


----------



## Shimmie (Jan 20, 2015)

Country gal said:


> I have increased my tithing. I have been missing money. There is a thief. I just pray that God restores what I lost.


 
Country gal...

Mark 4:22

_For there is nothing hid, which shall not be manifested; neither was any thing kept secret, but that it should come abroad._

_Joel 2:23-26_

_23 Be glad then, ye children of Zion, and rejoice in the Lord your God: for he hath given you the former rain moderately, and he will cause to come down for you the rain, the former rain, and the latter rain in the first month._
_24 And the floors shall be full of wheat, and the vats shall overflow with wine and oil._
_25 *And I will restore to you the years that the locust hath eaten*, the cankerworm, and the caterpiller, and the palmerworm, my great army which I sent among you._
_26 And ye shall eat in plenty, and be satisfied, and praise the name of the Lord your God, that hath dealt wondrously with you: and my people shall never be ashamed._


----------



## Shimmie (Jan 21, 2015)

:Rose: _  Be Encouraged_  :Rose:

_Not a single one of all the good promises the Lord had given to the family of Israel was left unfulfilled; everything he had spoken came true._

_--- Joshua 21:45_


----------



## stephluv (Jan 27, 2015)

Still have my tithes in an envelope at my home for this month...I've been taking it out biweekly when I get paid amd refuse to touch it But please pray for me as I am confused where to give this money to...still waiting for a clear answer on a home church to sow into This has been an encouraging thread Love yall


----------



## movingforward (Jan 27, 2015)

stephluv if you're visiting churches you can sow at the visiting church.

I'm searching for a church home now as well.  But in the meantime I've watch a lot of Joel Osteen and may sow into his ministry.

I'm sowing to whomever is giving me what I need at the moment spiritually.


----------



## Shimmie (Jan 27, 2015)

movingforward said:


> @stephluv if you're visiting churches you can sow at the visiting church.
> 
> I'm searching for a church home now as well. But in the meantime I've watch a lot of Joel Osteen and may sow into his ministry.
> 
> I'm sowing to whomever is giving me what I need at the moment spiritually.


 


stephluv said:


> Still have my tithes in an envelope at my home for this month...I've been taking it out biweekly when I get paid amd refuse to touch it But please pray for me as I am confused where to give this money to...still waiting for a clear answer on a home church to sow into This has been an encouraging thread Love yall


 
God will always lead and guide you, no matter what.   Thank you for your love and sacrifice.  It's not unnoticed.


----------



## stephluv (Jan 29, 2015)

movingforward (WHAT A FITTING NAME of what I am doing) and Shimmie

Testimony Alert- 

Thank you ladies... I finally joined the church I've been an honorary member at... it was pressing on me for awhile and i've been going through struggles but I took to heart the scripture "Be still and listen" and I did for a few minutes lol Then I continued to do my devotional and read ...Boom... do not be afraid to step out and go to a church that feeds you spiritually because your church home is familiar... LOOK AT GOD! Then it came to mind...well i'll wait a few days and God said you've been waiting on me with all your fasting and praying...well ive been waiting on you to step out like Abraham...GET OUT! 

So i did...i contacted the Pastor of my "honorary home" and waited. I was given the acceptance later that day. Will bring all my tithes on Sunday and keep everyone posted


----------



## F8THINHIM (Feb 9, 2015)

When I saw this post about tithing, I got excited!  I have been a tither for so many years, and have so many testimonies of God's faithfulness.  But I just wanted to share a few to encourage those who may need it.

I was always a giver but not a tither.  When I felt the Lord was leading me to trust Him in this area, I was not excited, to say the least.  I was unemployed, and single with four young children.  I just graduated from a  program at a local college and volunteering at a place I hoped to get my foot in the door for employment. And I was battling an undiagnosed thyroid disease.  I stepped out on faith after many failed attempts and much conviction.  Within months my life turned around.  I got the job where I was volunteering; my health issue was diagnosed and was being treated; even though I worked at the job for four years and had no health benefits, my children and I never got sick.  I went from trusting Him from tithing off the net to tithing off the gross income.

That job led to a related job with benefits and twice as much pay.  I was able to purchase a house and buy a new car. We were able to take family vacations out of town! Lol (this was always I dream I never thought would be possible). Times get hard in between but I never stop tithing.  And God always came through. 

Several years ago I went to a seminar about financial planning.  The gentleman who was looking over my budget said that he was the son of a preacher so he understood the tithe and would never tell me not to tithe, but that was the biggest expense outside of my mortgage and he didn't want to get struck by lightning.  But adding up the numbers, it made no natural sense that I could maintain my lifestyle expenses.  That's God!

This past year was difficult in many ways, including financially.  I am blessed to be married to a man who is also a firm believer in tithing.  He was a minister at his father's church when I met him.  Through quite a rough road in our marriage (another story, but his father wasn't happy about our marriage, and didn't come to our wedding )- he is no longer a minister at his father's church.  My husband took odd jobs here and there and we never stopped tithing 10% of all increase.  

Family trials, health trials and financial trials really whipped up on us throughout 2014.  Roof problems on our home caused damage to ceilings, flooding in our basement, roof collapse on our garage, two ruined boilers, etc.  But we never stopped tithing!  Lord, should we file for bankruptcy and just call it done?!  No, Trust God and His faithfulness.  

September 2014, 2 checks in the mail from settled mortgage and insurance issues totalling just over $6,000.00!  In October, I recieved a telephone call regarding my unclaimed child support from my ex for just over $14,000.00.  November, my husband starts working for a man in our church who is a general contractor.  Our home is being fixed and our roof repaired.  My husband was also doing side jobs with another man from our church who does plumbing and heating.  Our boiler situation is being taken care of.  We now have 3 cars and no car notes.  
My father in law now loves and respects me and our marriage.  My children are working wonderful jobs and are doing well in their lives with their partners.  
Prayer, Love, forgiveness and Tithing!


----------



## Shimmie (Feb 12, 2015)

F8THINHIM....thank you so much for your loving testimony and for encouraging others.   

May God continue to bless you and your family. Always.  



F8THINHIM said:


> When I saw this post about tithing, I got excited!  I have been a tither for so many years, and have so many testimonies of God's faithfulness.  But I just wanted to share a few to encourage those who may need it.
> 
> I was always a giver but not a tither.  When I felt the Lord was leading me to trust Him in this area, I was not excited, to say the least.  I was unemployed, and single with four young children.  I just graduated from a  program at a local college and volunteering at a place I hoped to get my foot in the door for employment. And I was battling an undiagnosed thyroid disease.  I stepped out on faith after many failed attempts and much conviction.  Within months my life turned around.  I got the job where I was volunteering; my health issue was diagnosed and was being treated; even though I worked at the job for four years and had no health benefits, my children and I never got sick.  I went from trusting Him from tithing off the net to tithing off the gross income.
> 
> ...


----------



## stephluv (Feb 12, 2015)

I gave my 3 bi-weekly tithes and now have a church I can tithe to starting this Sunday! I have had a few financial troubles ever since I had made a decision that I wanted to tithe more and these last few weeks i've been at an account of negative but I refuse to not tithe. This will not set me back but it will push me forward I need a better job with higher wages lol


----------



## movingforward (Apr 14, 2015)

I'm still tithing faithfully.  Truth be told I do it automatically I put no thought into it.

But I wanted to mentioned that I belong to a Facebbok group that supports one another in budgeting and paying off debt, etc.

Anyways, someone asked does anyone budget to their pay  tithes.  In one days time there were all these stories from faithful tithers and how God has blessed them.

Such beautiful stories about how God has blessed them.  It made me think of this thread.

Just wanted to share.


----------



## Shimmie (Apr 14, 2015)

movingforward said:


> I'm still tithing faithfully.  Truth be told I do it automatically I put no thought into it.
> 
> But I wanted to mentioned that I belong to a Facebbok group that supports one another in budgeting and paying off debt, etc.
> 
> ...



You know what?   Your post just warms my heart.   God is faithful and so are you.   You see, in spite of all of the negative things occurring ($65 million jets and those who despise the tithe) you yet still are faithful and God is blessing you inside and out.   It's God in whom you trust, not man, but in God.

@movingforward  truly you are doing just that... moving forward.   

God bless you richly and for always... 

I like what you've shared about the support group on Facebook.


----------



## Xaragua (Apr 14, 2015)

I would like to tithe, but I don't go to church right now.  Would you guys advise that I give to charities or just wait until I feel comfortable going back to church.


----------



## Shimmie (Apr 15, 2015)

Xaragua said:


> I would like to tithe, but I don't go to church right now.  Would you guys advise that I give to charities or just wait until I feel comfortable going back to church.



Hi @Xaragua

The best thing is to follow your heart and allow God to lead you.   Please don't ever feel pressured, just be gently lead of God.    When your heart is lead to give, you will do so in peace.  

One of the things I use to do {while I was transitioning from my former Church) is make donations to ministries who feed the hungry and clothe them.  I still do so.    

You can also donate to a food pantry, a family shelter, a hunger foundation or even to a children's hospital.    All of these places is where Jesus would give and He did so in the Bible.

Jesus fed people; He healed them, He gave them comfort and peace.  Jesus said that whatever we give unto others, we've also given unto Him.    So just follow what Jesus did and it will all be a blessing to those you give to and to you.

God bless you Xaragua


----------



## movingforward (Aug 25, 2015)

Bumping this up again.

I am still paying my tithes faithfully.  It does get difficult.  Especially when I could use that money to pay off my credit cards quicker.  But I continue to trust God and not worry about it.

I do want to get to a point where I'm not a slave to debt or money.....ie never enough, always have bills to pay , etc etc.  

But its all good.  God is going to handle it.


----------



## ajoke (Aug 25, 2015)

Hello ladies, I recently read a profound biblical analysis by a man named Leke Alder on tithing. It was posted on fb/twitter over 7 weeks and I by popular demand it's been made into a free e-book. 

You can download the free book here. http://myilluminare.com

It would be great to hear what you think of it if you do read the book


----------



## ajoke (Aug 25, 2015)

By the way, I started tithing more faithfully this year. And I tithe to the church I attend, although I am not formally a member. I do get my main " nourishment" from that church.


----------



## bellatiamarie (Aug 25, 2015)

@movingforward it's so funny that you bumped this thread... I was just rereading my devotional for today and the topic for the last 4 days has been on tithing and I swear I was going to look for this thread and post the devotional because it blessed me.  I attached it.... hopefully it can bless someone else as well!


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (Sep 6, 2015)

I have a question. I live on a fixed income of (way) less than a thousand a month for me and my boy, but God has blessed us for even that. The question is: Are we supposed to tithe the 10% every time we go to church or can we break it up so we'll have something to give every time we go to church? I just want to make sure I'm not cheating God.


----------



## bellatiamarie (Sep 7, 2015)

@whosthatcurl the 10% is just 10% of your total income.  So if your income for example is 1,000 dollars a month 10% of that is 100 dollars a month. So if you want, you can give the 10% or 100 dollars on first Sunday if you get paid the first of the month.  Or if you'd rather break it up... give 25 dollars first Sunday of the month, 25 second Sunday,  25 third Sunday and so on forth.  (If there are 5 Sundays in a month you'll just determine how you're going to break it up) Just be sure not to touch that tithe money. 

That's just what *I* would do.  This is something you should definitely pray about because God will direct you when it comes to giving.  

I get paid biweekly so I generally pay my tithes biweekly.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (Sep 7, 2015)

Thanks @bellatiamarie that's what I've been doing lol


----------

